# RIP: 27 Yrs Ago



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

RIP: Good Music...

today in 1983 U2 had their first UK #1 album with WAR...it spent 147 wks on the chart...spawned such singles as Two Hearts Beat as One...and New Years Day

sorry...i've never liked U2...and it all started for them almost 30 yrs ago...

side note..every time i hear or see the title two hearts beat as one i think of Talledaga Nights...two bodies...one plop!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Duran Duran had their hits in that era too. I'd blame them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Duran Duran had their hits in that era too. I'd blame them.


Reported.




Kidding.




Kind of.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...personally, i'm not all that crazy about norah jones. or bruce hornsby. or steely dan. or michael mcdonald. but i AM very curious about the purpose of this thread.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't mind Steely Dan. Micheal McDonald ruined the Doobie Brothers.

I think the purpose is trying to blame U2 for the decline of the music the OP likes. Personally I would blame ABBA. Or Jimmy Carter. Or Lyndon Johnson maybe. Certainly we Canadians aren't responsible.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> Certainly we Canadians aren't responsible.


i could agree with this...april wine, trooper, colin james, loverboy...by association - dream theatre...canadians rock

the current downfall can be attributed to the shaggy dog himself...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Duran Duran had their hits in that era too. I'd blame them.


Nuthin wrong with Duran Duran and I'd bet you watched their videos too....[video=youtube;gudEttJlw3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gudEttJlw3s[/video]


You know, for the pretty girls.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Personally I would be more inclined to blame bands such as this:[video=youtube;4rKHeN69r_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This was the death of "music" and the birth of the "packaged experience"

Started with a crazy German, and:

[video=youtube;fGyfxOCYvtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGyfxOCYvtM[/video]

His career became glaringly public with

[video=youtube;EaC61vNkmQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaC61vNkmQM[/video]

But even though the public screamed its dismay, the board of directors saw the light and brought us

[video=youtube;ziDtEPCFM0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziDtEPCFM0I[/video]

Following them.... were many human tragedy stories :S


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...but i AM very curious about the purpose of this thread.



+1

But I do like Michael McDonald with the Doobies.......and without. If that has anything to do with the thread at all.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> RIP: Good Music...
> 
> today in 1983 U2 had their first UK #1 album with WAR...it spent 147 wks on the chart...spawned such singles as Two Hearts Beat as One...and New Years Day
> 
> ...


You know, I've never been a big fan either, but I know a lot of U2 fans--I don't hold it against them.
And they don't seem to hold it against me that I don't like U2.

Mostly I think it's Bono's voice--it just irks me.
There is one U2 song I don't mind though.
When Love Comes To Town-with BB King.
The parts where BB sings or plays lead are my favorite parts--unsurprisingly.

But U2 fans shouldn't worry--I don't hold it against them, and I'm one less person who's trying to buy the U2 tickets and stuff they want...



J S Moore said:


> Micheal McDonald ruined the Doobie Brothers.


I had to laugh--a friend and I have been saying this for years--so it's interesting to see someone else saying it.

But a lot of people liked the Michael McDonald stuff.

Music is in the ear of the behearer--to mangle a phrase.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i could never listen much to u2. just not my thing. and there was loads of bad music previous to them.
i do sort of see your point however, as around that time both zztop and van halen became unlistenable parodies of themselves.
but i dont think it was u2's fault.
i like duran duran.
i like the fixx
i freaking love abba.
in 1989 i was given a cassette tape by some underground band- it was called "bleach"
i played it for everyone, and everyone hated it, and laughed as i raved about it.
i was sure that band was going places.
obviously i dont know anything.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> in 1989 i was given a cassette tape by some underground band- it was called "bleach"
> i played it for everyone, and everyone hated it, and laughed as i raved about it.
> i was sure that band was going places.
> obviously i dont know anything.


Funny how that happens.
I remember enjoyng a certain group before they released their third single.
A little song called "Roxanne"

Before that nobody thought much about them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

fraser said:


> i like duran duran.
> i like the fixx


Used to do an awesome cover of All About You with The Apollo Effect. You wouldn't believe how many people either: a) thought we wrote an awesome new song; or b) came out of the woodwork as huge Fixx fans. Seems you get two types of people: Fixx lovers and those who are all, "Who are The Fixx???" 

I'll have to see if I have a copy of us covering it. I'm sure we recorded a gig or two where we covered it.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

And I still haven't found what I'm looking for, but I did climb the highest mountain. You have to admit though they were one of the very best 3 chord bands ever and I do mean ever. Other then that there has been some really great music and there has been some very bad music. But to be honest I am just grateful that there still is some music, because I always thought that was the day the music died, so bye bye miss american pie drove my chevy to the levy................and thats just the way it was as Walt C used to say.Ship..............crap am I getting old when you remember Walter Cronkite.....YouTube - Walter Cronkite announces death of JFK
Or how about this one...............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbj43Gxb3wU&feature=related


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Here we go! October 13, 2006 at Club 279 in Toronto. It's a great performance *except* for the keyboard player in the left channel, who decided to pick up a guitar for this track. I apologize profusely for his harmonic noodling throughout. Oh well. The vibe is right. The Fixx knows how to right a rock-pop tune.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/tae-all_about_you.mp3

And how can you hate pop-rock so beautifully crafted like this???

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/ddtribute/Girls On Film_001.MP3

Listen to that groove! That's the shit that makes people dance.

Think it's easy: try and cover it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't blame the bands.


I blame the public.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Here we go! October 13, 2006 at Club 279 in Toronto. It's a great performance *except* for the keyboard player in the left channel, who decided to pick up a guitar for this track. I apologize profusely for his harmonic noodling throughout. Oh well. The vibe is right. The Fixx knows how to right a rock-pop tune.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/tae-all_about_you.mp3
> 
> ...


hey ian- all about you sounds good lol- thats a tune rarely heard. is that you playing the not harmonic noodling guitar part? youve got that sound and choppy kinda strum down, you guys sound very authentic.
girls on film is from your new duran duran cover band yes? thats sounding good- btw, i dunno if i said before, but great concept. these two bands are very similar- especially the guitar parts.
i do an acoustic 'saved by zero'- and in the last couple weeks am toying with a proper electric version.
sadly it will always sound like me, and not the fixx, but thats cool, since im working alone. ill post something up if i ever get around to finishing it-
i agree- great pop tunes, and definately not easy to replicate- let alone write in that vein. back in high school these bands were huge, and i ignored it. but i ignored a lot of good music then. snobbery i guess lol. 
nice stuff, thanks for posting it!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm shocked to hear that there are musicians that don't dig old U2 - new U2 is a little watered down.....but c'mon, really, what U2 was doing in the early 80s was some of the most ground breaking music being made at the time


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

fraser said:


> hey ian- all about you sounds good lol- thats a tune rarely heard. is that you playing the not harmonic noodling guitar part? youve got that sound and choppy kinda strum down, you guys sound very authentic.


Yea. I'm not playing the harmonics.  T hat'd be the bored keyboard player. I recall a pretty good row after that gig. Ah, band drama!



> girls on film is from your new duran duran cover band yes? thats sounding good- btw, i dunno if i said before, but great concept. these two bands are very similar- especially the guitar parts.


Thanks so much. Yea, I think were almost ready to unveil this tribute. My new baby has put a hold on things for a month. But when we get back to it we should be ready to start rehearsing with the light show. Can't wait to to take this one live. Well probably do a private showcase here before our first public gig. I'll let people know when we get a date set. 



> i do an acoustic 'saved by zero'- and in the last couple weeks am toying with a proper electric version.
> sadly it will always sound like me, and not the fixx, but thats cool, since im working alone. ill post something up if i ever get around to finishing it-
> i agree- great pop tunes, and definately not easy to replicate- let alone write in that vein. back in high school these bands were huge, and i ignored it. but i ignored a lot of good music then. snobbery i guess lol.
> nice stuff, thanks for posting it!


Definitely post it! I'd love to hear it. There's tons of room for interpretation in these songs. I too missed The Fixx but only because I was in highschool when grunge broke and that was my generation's music. But grade school was spent on Duran Duran, Depeche Mode, 808 State, etc. I was a keyboard guy first.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

snacker said:


> i'm shocked to hear that there are musicians that don't dig old U2 - new U2 is a little watered down.....but c'mon, really, what U2 was doing in the early 80s was some of the most ground breaking music being made at the time


there are actually no u2 songs that i enjoy listening to. none.
early on they had some meaningful stuff that i didnt like-
it mightve meant something to somebody, but not me.
the tunes didnt get me, and the sentiment they conveyed didnt get me. 
im not a everybody is irish kinda guy.
and since then, they never got any better.
the tunes arent very catchy, the words dont mean anything to me, there is literally nothing to like- unless yu watch the "it might get loud" movie
and realized that the edge is good people. cept nobody with that kinda name is really actually good people.
if it was up to me id feed bono to the kraken. now that would be entertaining.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...it takes a lot of effort to dislike an artist that much. sounds to me like they have definitely struck a chord with you.





fraser said:


> there are actually no u2 songs that i enjoy listening to. none.
> early on they had some meaningful stuff that i didnt like-
> it mightve meant something to somebody, but not me.
> the tunes didnt get me, and the sentiment they conveyed didnt get me.
> ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I've never cared for U2 either. The whole Bono as the everyman for all causes doesn't help. It's not like I don't think hugely successful artists shouldn't give to causes, but he wears it like those fancy sunglasses he's always sporting.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> there are actually no u2 songs that i enjoy listening to. none.
> ...
> if it was up to me id feed bono to the kraken. now that would be entertaining.


 Well you have one less [email protected] song you enjoy than I do. (I mentioned the song earlier)

Now as to the kraken--Bono would probably try to set up some ntervention for it.
But you made me laugh.

This thread only demonstrates different people have different tastes--and I think that's a good thing--if we all liked exactly the same stuff, music would be quite boring.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> ...it takes a lot of effort to dislike an artist that much. sounds to me like they have definitely struck a chord with you.


actually it takes zero effort. i was sitting here drinking and not doing anything constructive, and said my thing. thats what forums are all about.
i dont dislike U2 as artists, i just dont like the music.
i do dislike Bono however as a human bieng. probably its not his fault- he means well im sure. but if i was rich and famous id just shut up.
since im a poor nobody i make an ass of myself on this forum.
in any case, i love you dh- dont become the defender of every self righteous wanker in the industry- please lol


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

zontar said:


> Now as to the kraken--Bono would probably try to set up some ntervention for it.


i doubt the intervention...he'd probably set up a meeting with the EPA and Endangered Species people...and have a summit to protect it


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...reading between the lines of these posts i'm getting a sense that the intense dislike of U2 expressed here has little if anything to do with their music.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I was tripping one night in the 90's when i was old enough to know better, and I have to say I had a totaly moment listening to One. I still love that song, I think they captured that song with feeling. But then I always thought of U2 as being a chicks band. I would never, ever pay the exhorbitabt prices to see them, but I have some of their cd's love em or hate em, you don't get to that kind of elevated Rock God status by sucking. But yeah, I too wish Bon(head)0 would shut the F up.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never been a big U2 fan, but the very first CD I owned was Joshua Tree. 

U2 also has the distinction of being the 2nd most disappointing concert act I've seen (John Mellencamp owns the podium as the most disappointing...).


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...reading between the lines of these posts i'm getting a sense that the intense dislike of U2 expressed here has little if anything to do with their music.


I probably should have left the Bono quip out, but hey, he is their "frontman". The Edge seems like the kind of guy you could have a beer with and a few laughs. I never really got the mass appeal of stuff like the "ZOO" thing or "Achtung Baby" and so on. "War" and "The Joshua Tree" make more sense to me in that regard. Man, you should see the looks I get when I tell people The Beatles don't do a whole lot for me 

Shawn.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...reading between the lines of these posts i'm getting a sense that the intense dislike of U2 expressed here has little if anything to do with their music.


I'm not a big U2 fan either.......but there are some U2 songs that I REALLY like...Bullet the blue sky, New Years Day, One, Bad......

Bono can be quite a wanker though can't he......I think I dislike him most because his demeanor reminds me of a guy I used to work for years and years ago who was a real Pompous ass.

I really dig the Edge's playing.....its interesting and different in songs like the ones I listed above....but really..."The Edge"...Where the F#@#@ does that come from?...I mean he seems like a low key guy......the stage name seems like a mis fit

the other dudes seem pretty low key and I have often wondered how they tolerate hanging in a band with the likes of Bono

anyway - nuff about U2's problems.....back to work I go !


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just as i suspected - it ain't about the music.

bono does a lot of good (some of you should actually take a look at what he has accomplished), but we live in an age when it is considered fashionable to ridicule people like bono, oprah etc.

sad.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> I really dig the Edge's playing.....its interesting and different in songs like the ones I listed above....but really..."The Edge"...Where the F#@#@ does that come from?...I mean he seems like a low key guy......the stage name seems like a mis fit!


...there's a rather interesting story behind that name, evidently.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...just as i suspected - it ain't about the music.
> 
> bono does a lot of good (some of you should actually take a look at what he has accomplished), but we live in an age when it is considered fashionable to ridicule people like bono, oprah etc.
> 
> sad.


Well, I think the problem is it seems pretentious and disingenous to a lot of people. That he does a lot of good is another matter. I think charity and social, ecological, and political causes require a certain modesty, otherwise it has the off-putting appearance of another celebrity hat to wear.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a joke.

U2 is playing a stadium in Newfoundland. Bono hushes the crown and begins clapping his hands once every second. 
He says into the mic, "Every time I clap my hands someone dies from starvation."
A Newfoundlander in the crowd shouts back, "Well quit clapping yer f'n hands then!"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...reading between the lines of these posts i'm getting a sense that the intense dislike of U2 expressed here has little if anything to do with their music.


Don't know if that came from any of my posts, but I didn't like them from the start--when I knew nothing of any of them as people.
And I don't dislike them as people. I don't know them as people. As for their public personas--I don't really care--although I'm not above finding jokes about them humorous-but the same goes for any celebrity--no matter what I think of them otherwise.

I'm not into their music because I find Bono's voice whiny, it just irks me, and I'm not a fan of the Edge's tone--it's more a tonal thing for me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I do feel a little sorry for anyone who thinks there has been no good music made in the last 27 years.


...same here. but i suspect that often comes as a result of listening only to mainstream media like fm radio, mtv and much music. how quickly we forget that real music is in our friend's collections, record stores and, these days, on the inernet and satellite radio.

not to mention galaxy, for those who have the full cable tv package.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you are the exception.




zontar said:


> Don't know if that came from any of my posts, but I didn't like them from the start--when I knew nothing of any of them as people.
> And I don't dislike them as people. I don't know them as people. As for their public personas--I don't really care--although I'm not above finding jokes about them humorous-but the same goes for any celebrity--no matter what I think of them otherwise.
> 
> I'm not into their music because I find Bono's voice whiny, it just irks me, and I'm not a fan of the Edge's tone--it's more a tonal thing for me.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dunno dh- so you are suggesting that for everyone here other than zontar it is impossible that we dont like u2s music just because we dont like the actual tunes?
some folks like the bands music, but can readily admit that bono is a dickhead.
why cant it work the other way?
i think your kinda outta line here- 
its not up to you to decide who likes what or why, and then to point your finger and imply we are all somehow wrong and youve figured it all out and are somehow above it all.
you know what- i dont like shania twains music. how is that possible- after all, shes sweet and nice and smiles a lot and is so pretty and never says anything mean- are you going to tell me that i cant possibly dislike her music?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

i dunno dh- so you are suggesting that for everyone here other than zontar it is impossible that we dont like u2s music just because we dont like the actual tunes?

_...correct. that's what i get from reading the comments, most of which have nothing whatsoever to do with the music, and everything to do with bono's activism._


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> i dunno dh- so you are suggesting that for everyone here other than zontar it is impossible that we dont like u2s music just because we dont like the actual tunes?
> 
> _...correct. that's what i get from reading the comments, most of which have nothing whatsoever to do with the music, and everything to do with bono's activism._


Do you normally find that many fellow musicians actually like U2? I can honestly say, in my experience, this hasn't been the case. I agree with you that judging a band on the basis of their charity work shouldn't be pertinent to the music itself. However, that's like seperating Britany Spears' hijinks from the "artist". And no. I'm not comparing Bono's work to BS's partying. It's about public perception, which folks like Bono and others place a great signifigance upon. They *pay* people a lot of money to cultivate a public persona. Sometimes this blows up and bites you in the ass. You can't always control how these deeds or misdeeds will be viewed or how they'll follow you.

Shawn.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im sorry dh- i probably didnt make my point clear enough.
i was i think 11 yrs old when 'war' came out. didnt like it. granted i didnt like much that wasnt zeppelin or sabbath at the time- but i grew up, and i listen to a very broad range of music. all kinds of music. i love abba fer christ sakes.
u2 doesnt write catchy tunes. there is no one in the band that really blows you away with theyre skill. and the overall sound they create doesnt do it for me. its that simple, and has been since long before bono became a "spokesman".
even here its no big deal, hes just saying the same stuff people have always said- starving babies n all that.
im not political at all- i dont have time to worry about that stuff. but what is really annoying is he just walks the line you know? he never says anything to get himself in trouble, therefore he never says anything that means anything.
if he said "look mates, there are too many of us. we need to unleash a virus or start a global war or something and cut our population in half before we strip the planet of all its resources" then id be all ears. and id be saying "yah bono, youre the man!" but i still wouldnt listen to his music.
of course, he cant say that, or hed lose money. so his words are empty, they mean nothing. got me?
the reality is, i just dont like the tunes. and i suspect that a lot of the folks who said they dont like the tunes here, actually just dont like the tunes. a good tune is a good tune- regardless of who you are. u2 just doesnt have any.
even then, look at a guy like yngwie malmsteen. dickhead deluxe. no good tunes either. but i like listening to him. because hes a fantastic player.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> You may not care for them, but nobody sells 150 million records if they don't write catchy tunes.


 The Truth.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i never heard a catchy u2 tune.
can yu guys cite some examples?to me its just a big uncatchy noise. and flashing lights.
people are stupid, and they buy records. britney spears sells a lot of records- doesnt make her good.
using record sales is no proof of anyones greatness, more a confirmation of the listening publics lack of taste.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm still not sure what your point is. you don't like their music AND you don't like bono. so you're not one of those who hate them simply because you don't like bono's charity work. 

was that the point you were trying to make? why? i don't recall suggesting that each and every person here dislikes U2 simply because they dislike bono's charity work.

-dh



fraser said:


> im sorry dh- i probably didnt make my point clear enough.
> i was i think 11 yrs old when 'war' came out. didnt like it. granted i didnt like much that wasnt zeppelin or sabbath at the time- but i grew up, and i listen to a very broad range of music. all kinds of music. i love abba fer christ sakes.
> u2 doesnt write catchy tunes. there is no one in the band that really blows you away with theyre skill. and the overall sound they create doesnt do it for me. its that simple, and has been since long before bono became a "spokesman".
> even here its no big deal, hes just saying the same stuff people have always said- starving babies n all that.
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> i never heard a catchy u2 tune.
> can yu guys cite some examples?to me its just a big uncatchy noise. and flashing lights.
> people are stupid, and they buy records. britney spears sells a lot of records- doesnt make her good.
> using record sales is no proof of anyones greatness, more a confirmation of the listening publics lack of taste.


LOL! You're killing me! The thing with U2 is mainstream radio LOVES them! When Elevation came out I swear when I got into my car at 5:30 to go to work THAT song was on every morning for weeks! It was in constant rotation. Made me hate that song. 
That said, I still think they have some good songs, but yeah Bono should shut up! 
Now go listen to some Abba. (YIKES!)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

U2 killed music? Well, maybe they held the gun but it was another band that pulled the trigger...Journey!

Everything changed after Journey! Rock and Roll music bailed out on the dancers. Everything became flipping "concert" or album music. Nobody wrote much for the dancers. You'd go to the clubs and the women would be sitting there, bored out of their trees! The bands all thought that a club was really a mini-concert venue for them to show the world how "cosmic" a band they were!

Before Journey we all played 35-40 minute sets. That way it wouldn't be long before the band took a 20 minute break and the guys would chat up the girls, pick 'em up and they'd head out to the bushes! That's what they came for! The music and the beer were supposed to be there to help the process along. Dancing made everyone sweaty and thirsty!

After Journey bands started doing 90 minute sets. That mini-concert concept again! Lots of nights I'd see the women folk not even last past the first set! They'd up and head out the door, leaving the owner to wonder who was going to order his chicken wings!

I finally found out where they were going. One of my country customers told me. The country bands still catered to the dancers! They still played shorter sets and more of them. The women came out to see them! They guys followed, if they wanted any attention from the women! Country bands are still getting twice the gigs at twice the money as rock bands. It's the dancing...stupid!

This left the "Journey! - The Concert Concept!" bands playing to mostly empty clubs, with few or no women. The guys that did want to dance had no choice but to just "slam dance" with each other!

Yep, Journey killed the whole scene!

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

You wanna fill the clubs again, play danceable rock and roll! Cater your set length to the womens' needs. Remind yourself that you're there to help your audience pick each other up, not impress them. "Walter's Local Bar and Chicken Wing Emporium" is NOT a concert venue for your band to become rock stars!

But if you please enough people, maybe you might actually take a step or two along the path...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i blame fabian.

-dh






Wild Bill said:


> U2 killed music? Well, maybe they held the gun but it was another band that pulled the trigger...Journey!
> 
> Everything changed after Journey! Rock and Roll music bailed out on the dancers. Everything became flipping "concert" or album music. Nobody wrote much for the dancers. You'd go to the clubs and the women would be sitting there, bored out of their trees! The bands all thought that a club was really a mini-concert venue for them to show the world how "cosmic" a band they were!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i blame fabian.
> 
> -dh


Him too, and the horse he rode in on!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You blame Fabio ?

[YOUTUBE]bjhJY8dSXmg[/YOUTUBE]



david henman said:


> ...i blame fabian.
> 
> -dh


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i won't blame u2 for killing music, even though i really don't like any of their stuff. i could really care less about bono (or his guitarist for that matter)
for me, what is frustrating is that everytime an irish rock band appears, they get on my nerves. just one time i would like to see ireland put out a rock band that kicks @ss


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> just one time i would like to see ireland put out a rock band that kicks @ss


They were called Thin Lizzy...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i won't blame u2 for killing music, even though i really don't like any of their stuff. i could really care less about bono (or his guitarist for that matter)
> for me, what is frustrating is that everytime an irish rock band appears, they get on my nerves. just one time i would like to see ireland put out a rock band that kicks @ss


What's wrong with the Pogues?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wow check out shanes yella fingers lol- 

cheezyrider- look at these
[YOUTUBE]vDOkLUEj6zI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HKC8dPBXIw4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kVUZuVZWHkk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]J6oDdgrbmeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> It does mean she has catchy songs, though. Or maybe you have some really strange interpretation of the word "catchy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an argument i cant win. i dont have the listening tastes of a 12 year old- so obviously i wouldnt know a catchy tune if it bit me on the ass.
i figured you guys would get my drift, but i guess not. it matters nothing to me. madonna sucks.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

U2? Really? Really?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Are you alright?


lol- 
it seems quite likely that your definition of 'alright' may differ from my own........


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> lol-
> it seems quite likely that your definition of 'alright' may differ from my own........


Yer alright Fras.. Never fear. I think Madonna sucks too! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Yer alright Fras.. Never fear. I think Madonna sucks too! LOL!


Sacrilege! I've reported you both for lousy taste in music.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Sacrilege! I've reported you both for lousy taste in music.


That's ok my husband tells me that all the time, specially when I'm on a Duran Duran kick! Pffffffffft!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Odd. Most people can recognize a song as catchy without necessarily liking it. If I never hear "Poker Face" for the rest of my life, I'll die a happy man. Still, I'd never argue that it's not catchy. I guess you just process things differently.


this will ensure you NEVER FORGET POKER FACE

[YOUTUBE]xy5JwYOlgvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Yer alright Fras.. Never fear. I think Madonna sucks too! LOL!


thanks lisa!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Sacrilege! I've reported you both for lousy taste in music.


that explains those suit and tie guys pounding at my door yesterday. dammit ian, i was in the middle of something.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Yer alright Fras.. Never fear. I think Madonna sucks too! LOL!


No Madonna in my house, nor will there ever be.


----------

